# He gave me Trich:-(



## whiteflag (May 22, 2010)

My husband gave me an STD, he wont admit that he cheated and tries to get me to believe that maybe I had it for yrs (we been married 6) and Im just seeing the signs.
While I am aware that some STDs can be dormant for a while, I AM NOT BUYING IT IN THIS CASE.
I have already contacted a divorce lawyer and I truly feel that I am OVER all the drama that he brings to my life(he cheated before), but we have a small child and I cant help but feel a little guilty about them not growing up in a two parent home.
Help!!!!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

He gave you an STD and is actually blaming it elsewhere???

Now that's as cold blooded as it gets.

You have contacted a divorce attorney and that is very good.

As to your young one growing up in a two parent home, maybe someday you will remarry to someone who nothing but disrespect for you, your child and your marriage and then have a real man for a father figure. But either way, anything is better than what you have now.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

whiteflag said:


> My husband gave me an STD, he wont admit that he cheated and tries to get me to believe that maybe I had it for yrs (we been married 6) and Im just seeing the signs.
> While I am aware that some STDs can be dormant for a while, I AM NOT BUYING IT IN THIS CASE.
> I have already contacted a divorce lawyer and I truly feel that I am OVER all the drama that he brings to my life(he cheated before), but we have a small child and I cant help but feel a little guilty about them not growing up in a two parent home.
> Help!!!!


Whiteflag

I think contacting a lawyer is the right thing to do. Your husband is guilty from past indiscretions and has no regard for your health.

And if he keeps lying to you then you really have no choice.

Sorry you are here and hope there is a cure for you.

HM64


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

See if the courts can force him to get tested.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

> but we have a small child and I cant help but feel a little guilty about them not growing up in a two parent home.



"It's better to come from a broken home than to be in a broken home" 

My daughter Will attest to this.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you talk to a doctor or STD specialist? According to Wikipedia (which is not a perfect medical reference, of course), it may be possible for it to be dormant in both men and women for years.

Just saying... Has there been other signs of him cheating? Although I have to admit being diagnosed with an std when you haven't had any new partners is about the biggest red flag there is...

C


----------



## whiteflag (May 22, 2010)

Yes there were signs and he has cheated before. Thats why I so quickly contacted the divorce attorney. Once, ok, people make mistakes. Twice, ok, you have no regard for me,our family and my health....Cant/wont chance a third. This is a treatable disease but I cant chance him cheating again and catching something that is not


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So, even if it did remain dormant for some years, he'd still be the one who gave it you?

Under these circumstances, divorce is the only option, really.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> "It's better to come from a broken home than to be in a broken home"
> 
> My daughter Will attest to this.


Definitely. Ask yourself which is better. Have two happy homes or one broken and dysfunctional one?

The idea of 'staying for the kids' is bullsh!t. These kids see parents who obviously loathe each other but pretend otherwise. It screws up their idea of what a marriage or intimate relationship is, and if they find out about the infidelity than they think its perfectly okay in a marriage. . Then people are so surprised when these kids grow up with narcissistic and passive aggressive tendencies and end up sabotaging their marriages for no apparent reason.

The same way boys who grow up with tear stained cheeks from watching their father beat their mother, and despite all their cursing and hating of him they grow up and beat their wives just the same half the time.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> So, even if it did remain dormant for some years, he'd still be the one who gave it you?
> 
> Under these circumstances, divorce is the only option, really.


I thought you were an advocate of reconciliation? 

Does that mean you got past her cheating, but had she given you and STD that would have been the deal-breaker?

---- threadjack over ----


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

whiteflag said:


> Yes there were signs and he has cheated before. Thats why I so quickly contacted the divorce attorney. Once, ok, people make mistakes. Twice, ok, you have no regard for me,our family and my health....Cant/wont chance a third. This is a treatable disease but I cant chance him cheating again and catching something that is not


I have to agree with you there. If he can't be honest nor consider your well being then you have o act.

I knew a couple that had the same issues. She passed away at 26 from AIDS. 

Her husband was a drug user and cheater.

Do not let this happen to you.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Not all STDS are dormant it all depends on the STD itself. Some signs appear after a few months, but it usually is within a few months now aids/HIV can be dormant for years. It also depends with the STD is a male carried disease or woman diseases the clap for example is woman carrying disease which means if a mans catches it the only way he would have that particular diseases is when he was sleeping with another woman.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have things covered. I wasn't suggesting you should disregard the big red flag, just wondering about the situation. Sorry you're going through this.

C


----------

